# Other Aquarium Forums > Freshwater Fauna > Livebearers >  Looking for Black Mollies

## Oliverpool

Am looking for some black mollies specifically for my lotus pond in my balcony to eat the thread algae that I have not been able to get rid of. Anyone seen them around in the LFS.

----------


## stormhawk

Only in the feeder bags sadly. I haven't seen the balloon type even for quite some time now.

----------


## Oliverpool

> Only in the feeder bags sadly. I haven't seen the balloon type even for quite some time now.


That's what I thought. Looks like need to hunt. Really hate the dotted or orange ones.

----------


## stormhawk

We're short on all sorts of livebearers. I miss the days when you could go to a store and easily buy a nice non-deformed swordtail/platy/molly. These days they're either feeder fish, or sold as fancy strains that are only popular for a period of time.  :Sad:

----------


## Aquanoob

I saw a full tank lyretail Molly being sold at qian hu at $3 per piece. Y618 have them as feeders, $2 for a bag of at least 10. Y934 also carry them at $1 a piece.

----------


## Shi Xuan

I haven't seen any healthy black mollies for quite some time but if you are not too particular about any livebearer, you might want to see if you have any luck around some fish farms in the east & west of Singapore. I still vividly recall a guppy farm in Choa Chu Kang named guppy galaxy which have some green swordtails & a huge tub full of albino koi variant of swordtail & platy hybrid when I was there a couple of years ago.

----------


## Oliverpool

Thanks all for help! I got some Poecilia sphenops or also short fin black Molly from qianhu! They still have at least 20-30! Beautiful black and they look healthy!

I hope this fellow survive the outdoors and get rid of my thread algae!

----------

